# Green iguana or blue tongue skink or water dragon?



## Adambomb (Jan 15, 2012)

I have the choice of buying on of these 3 coming up this feburary but I am having a hard time deciding any ideas which is the most rewarding to own?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 15, 2012)

If I were in your shoes, I'd get a Chinese water dragon.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 15, 2012)

Depends on a number of things.
A) What is your previous lizard experience? Iggys take A LOT of work to tame and can do you serious damage.
B) What is you financial situation? Don't get an animal you won't be able to properly care for its entire life.
C) Do you have sufficient space for a terrarium. Iggys and water dragons are both arboreal and need tanks with lots of room.
D) Do you have a significant other/spouse/parent/room mate who is okay with you purchasing the animal?


----------



## Non Crimen (Jan 15, 2012)

Blue Tongues look pretty cool but i have never owned one......It has a BLUE TONGUE! Tough disision


----------



## roastedspleen (Jan 15, 2012)

like dragon said it depends on what your looking for in a reptile. if your new to reptiles blue tongues are a good choice. if you want something thats aquatic and arboreal than a water dragon. if you think you can handle a six foot mass of scale that can bite and whip you if not tame than go and buy an iguana.


----------



## james.w (Jan 15, 2012)

To answer your question of which is the most rewarding, I would say green iguana as long as you have the means and patience for one.


----------



## HPIZZLE (Jan 15, 2012)

a male CWD commands more respect than an iguana IMO..


----------



## james.w (Jan 15, 2012)

HPIZZLE said:


> a male CWD commands more respect than an iguana IMO..



What makes you say this?


----------



## frost (Jan 15, 2012)

if your not too good with reptiles blue tongue skinks are very mellow, easy to take care of, and dont get huge. i have a pair of em.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jan 15, 2012)

I'd go with the bluey, awesome animals to work with and their demands aren't nearly as high as the other species listed. Here's a good website with all kinds of great info - some cool reading even if you don't go skink.

http://bluetongueskinks.net/


----------



## Khoilie (Jan 16, 2012)

go with a blue iguana, there pricey but soooo worth it


----------



## Renske (Jan 16, 2012)

If you got a big room I would take te iguana and the waterdragon and put them together. We have the combi here for many years. But please leave a young iguana alone his first 3 years of his live. Wen you handel him to much, you get a frustrated lizard. 
But if you do not have a big enclosure don't take a iguana or waterdragon. You nead at least a 80x40x80inch enclosure. for 1 group (3/4) of waterdragons or 1 iguana. 
The bluetongue skink is much easier to keep. They don't need that big enclosure. Its more like a bearded dragon.


----------



## chelvis (Jan 16, 2012)

If its your first reptile or first lizard go with a blue tongue! They are low maintenance easy to tame down and have some great personalities. Water Dragons need a lot of space otherwise they will rub their nose raw, not to mention most are WC. Iggies are great but they need a lot of attention and lots of space.


----------



## Adambomb (Jan 16, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> Depends on a number of things.
> A) What is your previous lizard experience? Iggys take A LOT of work to tame and can do you serious damage.
> B) What is you financial situation? Don't get an animal you won't be able to properly care for its entire life.
> C) Do you have sufficient space for a terrarium. Iggys and water dragons are both arboreal and need tanks with lots of room.
> D) Do you have a significant other/spouse/parent/room mate who is okay with you purchasing the animal?


----------



## HPIZZLE (Jan 16, 2012)

james.w said:


> HPIZZLE said:
> 
> 
> > a male CWD commands more respect than an iguana IMO..
> ...



CWDs are very underrated, and the average keeper cant properly keep an adult iguana. also i think CWD are more entertaining to watch and more colorful. you could also have 1 male and 2-3 females in the same size enclosure neccesary for an iguana...its still just my opinion however.


at the end of the day, get whatever you want the most, OP.


----------



## james.w (Jan 16, 2012)

HPIZZLE said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > HPIZZLE said:
> ...



I took your comment differently. I thought you were saying CWDs are more dangerous than Iguanas.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a BTS and a green ig. The BTS is much easier to interact with and to maintain, but is smaller and slower....a mellow lizard. I also have a green ig. He is a beast. You can pet him, hand feed him, but he wouldn't hesitate to remove your finger for you, either. Much more high maintenance. I love him and everyone else in my family can't stand him. I can hear him waking up which means....Human! Open my door so I can walk to your shower and hang out for the day.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 17, 2012)

james.w said:


> HPIZZLE said:
> 
> 
> > james.w said:
> ...



Me too. I was confused.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jan 17, 2012)

All are amazing reptiles,but Honestly i would say go with a water dragon,they are easier to manage than iguanas imo and are more active and better looking than BTS's. Just keep in mind water dragons are VERY active,and eat a ton! Iguanas are not something you want to be unsure of when buying,you should be 100% sure when getting a lizard that can get 4+ ft,and require a cage almost the size of a small room. Either way,be careful and smart when you buy,do plenty research!


----------



## HPIZZLE (Jan 20, 2012)

james.w said:


> HPIZZLE said:
> 
> 
> > james.w said:
> ...



oh, no lol. i essentially meant that i think theyre cooler haha.


----------



## xxmonitorlizardxx (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm selling a Blue Tongue Skink now...
Bluetongueskinks.net is the best care sheet.


----------

